# No Bios, No Video on MSI motherboard



## ahthurungnone

I have had two friends look at my computer (which is a new build).  Neither understands why I get no video.  I disconnected everything! Got nothing.  Took ram out, got a beep.  Keyboard flashes when power is first turned on.  Hard drive is making noise.  Power is on to everything.  Even the CPU fan is running.  This board has an onboard video.  I thought the motherboard was defective, so I sent it to MSI for an exchange.  Same results, so obviously I am missing something.  Could this be a defective AMD chip?  Would this prevent the bios from coming up?  Please help!!!


----------



## johnb35

If the new one acts the same as the old one, then I would look into checking your monitor and video cable.  Try them on a different computer.

Also, when you built your machine, did you install the standoff's between the case and the motherboard?


----------



## jasonn20

make sure you have the 8-pin cpu power connector hooked up... try reseating your cpu and power plug-ins..


----------



## ahthurungnone

Yes, I tried this motherboard on 3 different monitors that I know work.  I will try re-seating the power plugs and see if that makes a difference.  I would assume that since the motherboard has power (since it beeps 3 times without ram) it must have to do with another power supply.  I'll let you know what happens.  Thanks so much.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like asked before, did you put the standoffs under the board in the correct places?


----------



## ahthurungnone

"Standoffs" are the paper spacers between the motherboard and case?  If so, yes.  There are only two supplies of power to the motherboard (24 pin and 4 pin).  Without the 24 pin nothing happens obviously, but it will turn on without the 4 pin.  With or without the 4 pin, it does the same thing.  Could this be a bad cpu?  I have reseated it 6 times with no change in outcome.


----------



## ahthurungnone

Checked the standoffs again.  I have spacers between the top and bottom of the motherboard.  Totally uninstalled everything.  Reassembled and still no video.


----------



## Jamin43

ahthurungnone said:


> "Standoffs" are the paper spacers between the motherboard and case?  If so, yes.



Standoffs are not paper spacers - they are metal spacers.  they add 1/4" of air space between your case and motherboard.  If you don't have this space - you could short out your board when you power up. 







couldn't tell from your posts if you got this or not.  Spacers typically come in a bag with the screws along with your case.


----------



## canivari

is the last 4pins that conects to your board you know the 20+4 pins?
Is your CPU well seated with the 4 screws well tight?


----------



## ahthurungnone

Yes there are 1/2-5/8" long standoffs installed.  I didn't know if the paper washers were to be on both sides so I installed them on both.  (Couldn't hurt)

Yes, the 24pin ATX power plug is installed.  Disconnected several times with no difference in function.

The cpu is very tight.  I held it down when clamping all 4-6 times I reinstalled it.  I will check the screws.

What concerns me is that the problem is the same with this motherboard as the first.  Thus, by process of elimination I am assuming that it has nothing to do with the motherboard.

How do you check to ensure power is reaching the cpu through the 4-pin power supply?  If the cpu fan is on can I assume that it receives its power through the 4-pin connector and the processor is getting power?


----------



## canivari

ahthurungnone said:


> Yes there are 1/2-5/8" long standoffs installed.  I didn't know if the paper washers were to be on both sides so I installed them on both.  (Couldn't hurt)
> 
> Yes, the 24pin ATX power plug is installed.  Disconnected several times with no difference in function.
> 
> The cpu is very tight.  I held it down when clamping all 4-6 times I reinstalled it.  I will check the screws.
> 
> What concerns me is that the problem is the same with this motherboard as the first.  Thus, by process of elimination I am assuming that it has nothing to do with the motherboard.
> 
> How do you check to ensure power is reaching the cpu through the 4-pin power supply?  If the cpu fan is on can I assume that it receives its power through the 4-pin connector and the processor is getting power?



Take the heatsink out, put your finger in the top of the CPU and start the PC if it starts to get hot that means that the CPU is getting the voltage and is processing..
Is your PSU ok?
Is it a new one?


----------



## ahthurungnone

Yes, the cpu is a new one.  I will power it up without the fan and see if it gets warm.  How warm until I power it down?  I've heard you can fry them quickly.


----------



## linkin

it's pretty impossible because most CPU's will shut off power to the whole system if they reach their maximym temperature.


----------



## Dystopia

The video card might be dead. Are you using integrated video, or video card? Can you test another one? There is one other possibility: RAM. If you are using dual channel, then you cannot just simply put them in. Get out your mobo manual, and in there it will tell you how you have to put them in. Hope this helps


----------



## canivari

ahthurungnone said:


> Yes, the cpu is a new one.  I will power it up without the fan and see if it gets warm.  How warm until I power it down?  I've heard you can fry them quickly.



I wasnt asking about your cpu, i was asking about you PSU.
Depending in your system.
If your CPU have only 2 or 3 years old it will reboot it self.
But if you have an AMD CPU with more than that,the best thing to do is check if it gests warm enough that you almost burn your finger then take the power cord out.


----------



## Aastii

to check power supply:

either use a multimeter if you have one to check that the right power is coming out of the mobo pins on your power supply.

Otherwise, install a power supply that you know works

to check motherboard: 

Put in a motherboard that you know works. If you don't have one, put your current motherboard into a system that you know works

To check memory:

you guessed it, put it in a system that you know works, or put memory that you know works into your current system

to check monitor and cable:

Rig the monitor and cable up to a system that you know works

etc
etc
etc

you get the idea.

If nothing flags up, you know that it is something with how you build it. I am assuming that you understand how to build a computer, otherwise you wouldn't understand most of the instructions given already, so I don't mean to be patronising, but read this through and make sure that you have followed all of the steps. There could be something you are accidentally overlooking, like a certain cable or component


----------



## ahthurungnone

Elimin8or said:


> The video card might be dead. Are you using integrated video, or video card? Can you test another one? There is one other possibility: RAM. If you are using dual channel, then you cannot just simply put them in. Get out your mobo manual, and in there it will tell you how you have to put them in. Hope this helps



I am using the integrated video, but the problem with no bios is the same with the last motherboard.


----------



## ahthurungnone

canivari said:


> I wasnt asking about your cpu, i was asking about you PSU.
> Depending in your system.
> If your CPU have only 2 or 3 years old it will reboot it self.
> But if you have an AMD CPU with more than that,the best thing to do is check if it gests warm enough that you almost burn your finger then take the power cord out.



The PSU is brand new and powers up everything that I can see.  I will power it up with the cpu fan installed and see if it gets warm.


----------



## ahthurungnone

JFYI: I purchased another cpu.  If this works, then I know it was the cpu.  If not, then it must be the psu.


----------



## ahthurungnone

Installed a new CPU and still no video.  Tried another stick of Ram and wham!  It worked.  Apparently, Kingston isn't that great.  Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Aastii

ahthurungnone said:


> Installed a new CPU and still no video.  Tried another stick of Ram and wham!  It worked.  Apparently, Kingston isn't that great.  Thanks for everyone's help.



Kingston make very good RAM, just in this case it would seem that you got unlucky with it. Infact, maybe not, it is a P3 system so it is years old, it has done well to go so far I would say


----------



## ahthurungnone

I have always bought Kingston for the past 15 years and never had an issue.  Usually they are great!


----------



## canivari

Probably that stick wasnt designed for that chipset..
or its a valueRAM..


----------



## fohawk17

your problem could be that it is underpowered. whats the wattage of your psu?



never mind, i forgot to go to the next page while reading this. glad you fixed this


----------



## Aastii

canivari said:


> Probably that stick wasnt designed for that chipset..
> or its a valueRAM..



It doesn't have to be cheap memory to not work. I had (and bare in mind, this was a few years ago) a dodgy stick in a 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400 set that I had, and that is really pretty solid memory. They replaced it because it was still under lifetime warranty and the new lot worked, it is just one of those things


----------

